# Colin Matthews' Broken Symmetry (London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen)



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

By divine providence or sheer luck, I stumbled upon this CD while browsing ebay a few days ago and ordered it immediately after hearing some sound samples. What a unique and exhilarating album this is...weird, wild and wonderful music! Highly recommended, especially if you have an open ear for the avant-garde.









Any recommendations for similar fare would be most welcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Plenty of similar fare, actually.

Magnus Lindberg
John Coolidge Adams
Kaija Saariaho
Oliver Knussen
Bronius Kutavičius
John Corigliano
Harald Saeverud
Vytautus Barkauskas

[Edit: Add Poul Ruders and Libby Larsen, too, why not?]

You might also like Schnittke, for that matter. And you should eventually give Xenakis a spin or two. And Iancu Dumitrescu and Helmut Lachenmann. But that's possibly for later.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Very likeable music! You could try some other Colin Matthews disc..

*'No Man's Land'*










*The Debussy Preludes* (His Arrangement)










*Horn Concerto & Alphabicycle*










All with the Hallë Orchestra of Manchester conducted by various people!

British label NMC also has a few Matthews discs that are quite fine!

/ptr


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

The only name mentioned that I'm familiar with is John Corigliano, and even then only with his film scores (which I enjoy very much).

I'll enjoy exploring your suggestions.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, Josh.

I noticed that you mentioned that DG disc on Colin Matthews over at the FSM Board, so I expect the Josh over there to be the one and the same person.
There is not much overlap between members of FSM and TC members, but I'm one of 'em! 

I was "ToneRow" @ FSM from about December '09 until November '14 (when updated info in my profile somehow locked me out of my user account there). I joined TalkClassical in 2012 and have posted a lot of my favorite albums of 20th century compositions in an assortment of threads.

Significant contributions have been made in this thread ... http://www.talkclassical.com/20850-challenge-question-your-100-a-2.html?highlight=Theodorakis ... where I deposited my faves in groups of 20 over several pages of postings.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Tone,

Yep, one and the same. I've been getting increasingly interested in classical music over the past year, so I decided to join a forum where I could learn more from those in the know.

Thanks for the message and for pointing me toward the link above. I've always appreciated and shared your taste in film scores, so I'm looking forward to exploring your recommendations. Feel free to send me a private message anytime you want to chat about anything and what not. 

As for FSM member overlap, I've noticed that sdtom is on here but haven't recognized any others yet. 

Happy holidays, compadre.

Josh


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, Josh. Happy Holidays to you and yours as well!


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

some guy said:


> Plenty of similar fare, actually.
> 
> Magnus Lindberg
> John Coolidge Adams
> ...


Just ordered this one:


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Surely the title must be a reference to Crippled Symmetry by Morton Feldman.

Symmetry breaking in physics describes a phenomenon where (infinitesimally) small fluctuations acting on a system which is crossing a critical point decide the system's fate, by determining which branch of a bifurcation is taken.


----------

